# Looking for a good(readable, copyable) link to Ursinus' commentary on the HC



## raydixon9 (Oct 9, 2013)

seeking4truth.com had the best version Ursinus' commentary I've found. I've got two print editions but both are tough to read and seeking4truth.com's version was not a facsimile, but rather a retyped, hyperlinked version. This made it highly legible and easy to copy/paste when making notes. However, it seems the site has now gone under. Just a simple google search for the commentary often leads to either: a link to a hardly legible facsimile of an older manuscript or the seeking4truth.com website. Does anyone know of a website that has a non-facsimile version of the commentary?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Edward (Oct 9, 2013)

Have you tried the Wayback Machine?

This looks like what you might be looking for: 
THE COMMENTARY OF DR ZACHARIAS URSINUS ON THE HEIDELBERG CATECHISM

If something is missing, you can try other dates. http://web.archive.org/web/20120201000000*/http://seeking4truth.com


----------



## raydixon9 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice! The way back machine is a truly marvelous piece of technology. Thanks again.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 10, 2013)

Here you go:
http://tinyurl.com/k85hoth

Searchable and can copy and paste.


----------

